# Halo's Growing Pictures



## PittyChick (Apr 10, 2015)

I just wanted to post some pictures of my girl as she grows







I'm hoping she doesn't top out bigger than 50lbs and if I go by the whole double get weight thing I think (hope) she'll be in the 40lb range. Dad was 55lb and mom was 45lb so I think my chances are good that she won't be bigger than I prefer.

Anyway...here she is at 16 weeks and 18lbs


----------



## PittyChick (Apr 10, 2015)

And as of today (20 weeks tomorrow) she's 26lbs. This was at the pond this morning.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Halo's a beautiful girl with a sweet face. Thanks for taking the time to share her pictures with us,

Joe


----------



## PittyChick (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you, Joe. She's a sweet girl.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So cute! Love the little strip and white socks. And stylish sweater!  love seeing growing pups thanks for sharing


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

What a pretty girl!!!


----------



## PittyChick (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you guys. I'm not usually one to dress my dogs but when they're outside all day with me I do put a sweater or hoodie on them. And with a 9yo daughter the pink is a must haha!

hopefully I don't annoying with pix, I take so many and love posting them  I feel like she changes daily.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

She is beautiful! There is no such thing as too many pictures!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

She is really gorgeous! Love her colouring.


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

She's is very nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## PittyChick (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks everybody! She's just shy of 8 months old now and is 35lbs. I think that she's going to turn out to be exactly what I wanted as far as looks and size goes. Her personality is amazing, too, of course.

I can't get on the site from my phone for some reason so have slacked getting pictures up!

6 Months:









7 Months:

















8 Months:


----------



## PittyChick (Apr 10, 2015)

Miss Halo is 10 and a half months old now and just got spayed today. Poor baby is miserable. However, she's only 26lbs. I could've sworn she was heavier than that. I guess I'm getting my wish of an itty bitty pitty!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Halo has filled out so nicely, She really looks good. If she is anything like my girl, after getting spayed, she will be pretty much back to normal tomorrow. The hard part was keeping down for a few days. I ended up having to put her on a leash every time I took her outside to prevent her from running. Fingers crossed it goes that smooth for Miss H.

Joe


----------



## PittyChick (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks Joe! Keeping her quiet was quite the feat. And of course my old 12yo mutt would instigate her and try to wrestle for the 2 weeks that the vet specifically said "no wrestling". She was very happy to get to go play with her doggy friends when she could finally run!


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Beautiful dog. She looks like she's in really good shape too.


----------



## PittyChick (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks Kenaii! Her mom hadn't been worked in at least a year and looked like her owner had her out there working daily. Hoping this little girl got that trait, too. Not that it matters too much as she'll be more regularly worked as she gets older anyway (and I have no intention of showing her), but it would be nice.


----------



## PittyChick (Apr 10, 2015)

It's been quite some time. We moved and the kids are busy with sports so things have been hectic. Halo is now 17 months and seems to have topped out at a perfect 42lbs. She's amazing, I feel so lucky with her. She's so intelligent and willing to work. She can go from complete playful running through the woods to full work mode in a split second. We had our first Rally Obedience trial this last weekend and she placed both times I ran her through. She got 2 qualifying scores with a 3rd and a 1st place out of 18 dogs. She was great. I'll be the first to admit I don't train nearly as often as I should for competing. I can go a month without anything and as soon as I tell her it's "work time" she's on and does everything perfectly. The retention is great! We go to our first barn hunt trial next month. Agility training will be starting soon now that she's old enough.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Awesome photos!


----------



## Suzie Johnson (May 25, 2016)

What a cutie~
I'm really loving her browns!


----------



## PittyChick (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you, she's a sable 

She's super intense about everything! 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10154913121723916&id=794083915


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

so adorable! Thanks for sharing


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Beautiful girl and a fantastic face. Appreciate you sharing.

Joe


----------



## PittyChick (Apr 10, 2015)

Well, all of her tracking practice in the woods paid off today. She found herself a ruffed grouse. APBT as a bird dog?








And she's taken to running up the tree for the rope to the spring pole (and to catch squirrels)....she more often than not runs straight up over my head.


----------



## PittyChick (Apr 10, 2015)

We added barn hunt to our list of accomplishments this weekend. She passed her instinct test in 11 seconds, we for disqualified the 1st run (all my fault...I broke the rules lol), and she came in first her second run with a time of 23.48 seconds. She actually got the fastest time of the weekend. There was lots of education going on at the hunt as well, which i akways love to do. Barn hunt people are great, too btw!

We started agility training this weekend, too and she's already doing exercises that have taken past dogs weeks to understand. That moment you realize you got just what you wanted in a dog is amazing.


----------

